# Kraft Dinner?



## chico1st (Jun 26, 2007)

Why does KD have such a bad rap? the nutritional value listed on the back is better than a lot of things out there. I know its not great, but people practically cringe when you say you eat KD.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 26, 2007)

Shitty overprocessed Pasta.  Read the ingredients.

Plus it tastes like shit, and this is coming from a Canadian.  Canadians love there KD.

Kraft Product Info


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 26, 2007)

I love being a Canadian... but KD is a national embarrassment


----------



## Uthinkso (Jun 26, 2007)

Are we referring to Kraft Macaroni and Cheese for us Americans in the thread??


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 26, 2007)

yes


----------



## tallcall (Jun 26, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> I love being a Canadian... but KD is a national embarrassment



I always used to like it, but looking at the amount of saturated fat, gross. Well at least it has Whey, right?!?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 26, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Are we referring to Kraft Macaroni and Cheese for us Americans in the thread??



I like it.

A lot.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 26, 2007)

I was looking at the indredients and at first, I thought 'eh, theres no HFCS.  Thats a plus...mostly all simple carbs, ok no surprise.'  Then I see its 380 calories prepped...and when I cook it I eat the enter pot!

380 x 3 =


----------



## Uthinkso (Jun 26, 2007)

Even the taste is questionable, I've eaten it in college along with Ramen noodles. Then again I drank Schlitz and PBR, so clearly I didn't know any better.


----------



## OddGirl (Jun 26, 2007)

Homemade mac and cheese tastes better and can be a lot healther if you make it right.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 26, 2007)

Why not look at the real expanded data on the stuff .  Pay attention to the graphical representations of how it will affect your dietary plan.  If you have one ...  ... do you?

ND is a site for daily use if you're really serious about what you eat.  The lil quick search plugin is killer.


----------



## Brent87st (Oct 16, 2011)

I always used to like it, but looking at the amount of saturated fat, gross. Well at least it has Whey, right?!?


----------

